# Masteron added to trt dose?



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

I tried the search function but couldnt find any threads specifically on this. Google brought up tons of stuff from other forums but I dont trust other forums so here goes:

Im thinking of adding a low dose of mast enth to my trt to cruise after this blast. I was thinking like 200 mg to add to my 200 mg test cyp. I was thinking that it would help me thin out a bit, help to maintain gains from this first blast, up my libido, lower my shbg (mine is very high), and promote a sense of well being (probably most important). 

I know mast doesnt cause much in the gains department but it is mildly anabolic and with mast I could probably remove all AI's. I dont have a history of MPB but if this became an issue Id drop it immediately. 

Thoughts from the experts?


----------



## Megatron28 (Oct 13, 2018)

There are no rules on how to do this.  I think just give it a try and see how it goes.  I personally don't think you are going to notice a low dose (e.g. 200mg/wk) of masteron since it is "subtle".  I've run much higher doses of it along with my TRT dose of test and I can't really say I noticed much from masteron.  But that's me -- some people really love the stuff.

If it were me and you were looking to add something alongside your TRT, I would go with 200mg of Deca or 100mg of Tren E.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2018)

Interested in this as well


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Hmmm. Ok. Ill have to roll it around and see what others think. I like the idea of deca just for joints but Id like to get away from taking any AI i guess even w deca I probably wouldnt need it. 

Tren is out for me. Im skeered


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

Maybe up the mast?  300-350?


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 13, 2018)

How does mast effect bloods?


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

I read that it has a small effect lowering hdl and raising ldl but that adex has a pretty significant effect on both of these. I want adex out of my life except when blasting if possible. 

I really like the idea of mast because so many people rave about the feeling of well being but it sounds like it does cause some agression in a few people. I imagine at low dose, any side effects are pretty rare.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2018)

I been doing 200 mast e with my trt last few months and I love it. Bit of fullness, keeps bloat down. As for well being not too much of that at such a low dose. 

Give it a whirl. It's subtle.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I been doing 200 mast e with my trt last few months and I love it. Bit of fullness, keeps bloat down. As for well being not too much of that at such a low dose.
> 
> Give it a whirl. It's subtle.




Thanks PB!  It seems like most other compounds, reactions vary greatly. Some people on other boards rave about it at low dose but that might be a lot of placebo effect. 

Did it do anything for libido at that dose?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm also a fan of mast with trt.  This probably won't make sense but my pumps are crazy.  I just don't like pinning so often.  Also seems to keep my cock happy?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Thanks PB!  It seems like most other compounds, reactions vary greatly. Some people on other boards rave about it at low dose but that might be a lot of placebo effect.
> 
> Did it do anything for libido at that dose?



Yeah it has a pretty strong effect on libido too.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2018)

ccpro said:


> I'm also a fan of mast with trt.  This probably won't make sense but my pumps are crazy.  I just don't like pinning so often.  Also seems to keep my cock happy?



Mast p or e? I pin mast e once per week with my test.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2018)

That's what I've been doing, but others suggested more often?


----------



## ccpro (Oct 13, 2018)

Sorry, it was ethantate


----------



## j2048b (Oct 13, 2018)

How many have had hematocrit issues w mast?

Is it comparable to deca and hematocrit levels risin?


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

I definitely figured E. want steady state just like trt.


----------



## DF (Oct 13, 2018)

I use a low dose of Mast 200mg with my deca blasts.  There is A noticeable difference with sexual sides running mast with my deca blasts than without.  I have not tried with a trt dose.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I read that it has a small effect lowering hdl and raising ldl but that adex has a pretty significant effect on both of these. I want adex out of my life except when blasting if possible.
> 
> I really like the idea of mast because so many people rave about the feeling of well being but it sounds like it does cause some agression in a few people. I imagine at low dose, any side effects are pretty rare.



AAS don't cause aggression.  Being an asshole causes aggression.  If some one is going to use AAS as an excuse to be an aggressive dick they probably shouldn't be using them. That's like saying the alcohol caused me to hit her.  No it didn't, you're just a turd.  Exercise self discipline or don't engage in adult activities.

Try the mast and trt, if you don't like it try something else.  You're gonna hurt yourself on other things before you hurt yourself on that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Oct 13, 2018)

I usually use it all the time with my TRT like 100mg/week I really like it,helps my libido so much


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> AAS don't cause aggression.  Being an asshole causes aggression.  If some one is going to use AAS as an excuse to be an aggressive dick they probably shouldn't be using them. That's like saying the alcohol caused me to hit her.  No it didn't, you're just a turd.  Exercise self discipline or don't engage in adult activities.
> 
> Try the mast and trt, if you don't like it try something else.  You're gonna hurt yourself on other things before you hurt yourself on that.



I suppose I shouldve used the term "irritable".


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 13, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> I suppose I shouldve used the term "irritable".



Irritable I buy.  But agression is  behavior and a choice.  Same as nobody pisses you off, you choose to get pissed.  Our behavior is the one and only thing we actually have control over.  I wasn't singling you out either brother, I assume you know all this.  I just personally believe that if you are going to chose a lifestyle that involves AAS then it's just that, a lifestyle.  Self discipline not just with the physical aspects like training and diet, but in how we behave and conduct ourselves, and it never hurts to have a reminder.  I often need to be reminded a lot.

It should be noted, I've been up 30 hours and am on hour 8 of a 9 hour layover in an airport.  That's my disclaimer, but I do think these points are important enough to mention.  

You'll enjoy the mast.


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 13, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Irritable I buy.  But agression is  behavior and a choice.  Same as nobody pisses you off, you choose to get pissed.  Our behavior is the one and only thing we actually have control over.  I wasn't singling you out either brother, I assume you know all this.  I just personally believe that if you are going to chose a lifestyle that involves AAS then it's just that, a lifestyle.  Self discipline not just with the physical aspects like training and diet, but in how we behave and conduct ourselves, and it never hurts to have a reminder.  I often need to be reminded a lot.
> 
> It should be noted, I've been up 30 hours and am on hour 8 of a 9 hour layover in an airport.  That's my disclaimer, but I do think these points are important enough to mention.
> 
> You'll enjoy the mast.




Sure enough. I hear ya and I know exactly what you mean. All the years I spent as a daily drinker, I never got arrested, got a DUI, hit anyone, or cheated on my wife. I was a physically dependent alcoholic for sure, but I had control of all of my actions EXCEPT the ridiculous quantity I was drinking.


----------



## IHI (Oct 13, 2018)

I tried 200/200 wk test cyp/mast to see what the hub bub was a out, no expectation really but was hoping the “feeling of well being” and “increased libido” would be my biggest net gains.

the reality for my case, no change to anything except massive muscle pump...like cutting off gym time early because muscles felt like they couldnt make full contractions without wanting to explode with the reduced ROM due to the pump. Even bangin out the old lady, my arms/legs would start to hurt from getting pumped- seriously lol. That was a side two of my gym buds also experienced when we exchanged notes.

for that reason alone i never took the next step to 3-400/wk out of fear farting woulda pumped up my spincter locking my bowels up tight


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2018)

aas causes me to get irritated because

 i feel like a holier than thou

surrounded by imbeciles


----------



## waltr64 (Oct 14, 2018)

I would go ahead and start the Mast if you been on Test a while adn know what it feels like  Mast will make your test work better so you may be able to reduce it just a bit as well.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 14, 2018)

IHI said:


> I tried 200/200 wk test cyp/mast to see what the hub bub was a out, no expectation really but was hoping the “feeling of well being” and “increased libido” would be my biggest net gains.
> 
> the reality for my case, no change to anything except massive muscle pump...like cutting off gym time early because muscles felt like they couldnt make full contractions without wanting to explode with the reduced ROM due to the pump. Even bangin out the old lady, my arms/legs would start to hurt from getting pumped- seriously lol. That was a side two of my gym buds also experienced when we exchanged notes.
> 
> for that reason alone i never took the next step to 3-400/wk out of fear farting woulda pumped up my spincter locking my bowels up tight


Sounds like the same crazy pumps I get while taking mast, noticed it some time ago but hadn't heard of anyone else experiencing it!  Biceps literally feel like they going to bust through my skin!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who replied. Im gonna give it a go in about 10 more weeks. Will report back.


----------



## IHI (Oct 14, 2018)

ccpro said:


> Sounds like the same crazy pumps I get while taking mast, noticed it some time ago but hadn't heard of anyone else experiencing it!  Biceps literally feel like they going to bust through my skin!



Seemed smaller muscle groups were more affected, with me anyways, than larger muscles. Calves/biscept/tris/forearms/shoulders all extremely affected. Chest/back/legs...were pumped, but not routine stopping from pain or loss of ROM


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 14, 2018)

Those of you that ran it at 200/200, did you need any AI?


----------



## Jin (Oct 14, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Those of you that ran it at 200/200, did you need any AI?



Mast doesn’t aromatize. In fact, it helps control e2.


----------

